# Mash tun advice



## Ghizo (30/12/15)

Just starting all grain, I have a 30l boiler, I only want enough to fill a keg each brew, so 19l finished. About 20l in fermenter
What size mash tun is ideal? I was thinking 30l would be good? Less dead space = less temp loss right?


----------



## TheWiggman (30/12/15)

It's all relative of course, but generally the mash tun volume is less than or equal to your boiler volume. Where you will run into trouble is -

Extended boils (for something like an EBW, which may require a 2.5h boil). You need more initial volume in the kettle to allow for boiloff
Big beers with higher OG. These are less efficient so you'll struggle to fit enough grain and liquid in your mash tun
Boilover
Like all things in AG brewing, there are ways to get around this like double-mashing or changing your grain:liquor ratio.

I have a 36l mash tun and a 50l kettle. When doing a 23l batch of 7% ABV beer I get about 3/4 of the way filling my mash tun and have plenty of room in the kettle. In your case, I think 30l would be fine for the mash tun. You'll be pushing your luck sometimes with a 30l boiler though.


----------



## Bribie G (30/12/15)

Another trick to avoid boilovers is to brew over gravity then "liquor back" in the fermenter.
I see that the Poms do a lot of that as until recently their Electric boilers were only about 25L. 
You might lose a bit of efficiency but an extra half kilo of grain or whatever isn't a problem. 
Seeing as you have a boiler why not go BIAB?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/12/15)

26ltr esky is the perfect sizde for what you want to do


----------

